# New From Illinois!!



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome!

I have a friend that is in Illinois!!

Keri


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the HF!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there, welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Have fun and enjoy posting and reading! Big Hugs!


----------

